# KG461 reborn.



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Added some BLING! to my ride. I've been wanting to get new, lighter brakes/wheels for a while and I finally got evrything together. Decided to try the Neuvation R28SL2's that are on sale and I picked up a pr of Tektro Quartz CF calipers. Less than 300gms and less than $200. I read a decent review on a Sampson brake caliper that I'm quite sure is if not the same, very similar to these. I'll take her out for a ride tomorrow. Finished it off with Jagwire cables (I've been needing new cables for a LONG time!) 1st pic is pre-bling, 2nd 2 are post bling


----------

